
Dasher: Writing text really fast without typing or speaking - chuckus
https://inventability.net/articles/reviews/dasher.html
======
isaiahg
This would be awesome for people who are disabled. Voice input is still a pain
and only works with a limited number of applications. If you could somehow
switch between keyboard and tracking for the mouse pointer, this could give
full use of a computer to many people.

~~~
twic
Dasher was developed largely with disabled people in mind. Have a look at the
various human interface devices you can dash with:

[https://help.gnome.org/users/dasher/unstable/specialneeds.ht...](https://help.gnome.org/users/dasher/unstable/specialneeds.html.en)

[http://www.inference.eng.cam.ac.uk/mackay/abstracts/OneButto...](http://www.inference.eng.cam.ac.uk/mackay/abstracts/OneButton.html)

------
RunningDroid
The android keyboard version of Dasher is available in the F-droid repo:
[https://f-droid.org/app/dasher.android](https://f-droid.org/app/dasher.android)

------
devilsenigma
This is really awesome. It looks hard, but it isn't. Here's a talk from 2007
that explains it well
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpOxbesRNBc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpOxbesRNBc)

------
cableshaft
Wow, this looks really cool. Looks like something you could do while
exercising, like with a stationary bike or treadmill.

------
guftagu
Appears to be really hard to pull off. How many hours of training does a
person need to achieve let's say 20wpm?

~~~
devilsenigma
People seem to pick up Dasher pick up pretty quickly
[http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/dasher/users.html](http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/dasher/users.html)
and the demo makes it seem much easier than it is
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpOxbesRNBc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpOxbesRNBc)

